# BIOFit Correction Saddle Pad



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

.

Have not used that exact Brand but one similar.

They work well on some Horses that have Hollow Depressions Below the Wither area or a lack of muscle tone.

They do not work if someone is only using the pad to try to only make a too wide Saddle fit properly since they pad does not change the bar angle of the Saddle.


.


----------



## gssw5 (Jul 30, 2013)

I have that exact pad for my QH, I love it. After spending hundreds of dollars on pads I found that one and it was the magic pad I needed to keep him from getting sore without getting a custom saddle made for him. 

He has wide shoulders, and nothing behind them, he is kind of built like a triangle. He has a strong top line he is just built funny. The built up part of the pad fills in the hollow area and keeps the saddle from putting pressure there. He had begun to develop white hairs on either side of his withers, I have been using that pad for around 6 months now and the white hairs are about gone.


I paid about $150 for it at one of the tack supply stores near me.


----------



## Drifting (Oct 26, 2011)

I've used this pad and it worked awesome. I had an appaloosa with atrophy behind his shoulder blades. It really helped with keeping him comfortable and saddle fit. I was lucky enough to find mine used for 100 - shipped. They are VERY easy to resell if you end up not needing it later. I always see people on facebook looking for used ones.

When I sold mine, It only took me 3 hours from posting it to paypal payment to sell.


----------



## SarahStorms (Sep 8, 2014)

I ordered it, its worth a try. I know saddle pads dont fix an ill fitting saddle. But my saddle is a little wide for my horse right now and I am working on putting more muscle on him (he had beeen sitting in a pasture for 4 years before I got to him) and I dont want to buy a SQHB saddle to have it not fit down the road... If it doesnt work I can sell/return it!


----------

